# rocky toilet



## vinman (Jul 18, 2006)

The toilet in my bathroom rocks. I know I'm going to have to pull it and replace the wax ring and reseat it, new bolts, etc. 
My question is what do you guys use to level the toilet when you install it. I have always rolled plumbers putty and set it between the toilet and the floor. But once or twice I have heard of guys using plaster of paris?
Thanks.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

A rocking toilet usually means that the toilet flange is set too high and/or that the toilet is set on an unlevel floor.
Ideally, the flange should be set flush and level with only the thickness of the flange itself above finished floor level. It should be bolted to the floor and the toilet should be bolted snuggly to it. Do not over-tighten toilet bolts as they may crack the procelain base. Just snug them down enough so that the toilet cannot move or rock at all. 
There are inexpensive beveled plastic shims made for the purpose to use for leveling toilets. Use a level across the bowl, and shim the toilet level accordingly. Shims are far preferable to plumber's putty or plaster-of-paris, both poor substitutes. 
After shimming and snugging the toilet base to the flange, use a bathtub-and-tile caulk with an anti-mildew ingredient around the base of the toilet on the front and sides only. Leave the back open for future leak detection.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Here is a tip, before you set the toilet with new wax, do a test set without the wax ring, just set the toilet on the fange, this will give you an idea what is going on, and what you need to do with shims prior to the actual setting of it.


----------



## vinman (Jul 18, 2006)

thank you very much guys. Everyday brings a new learning experience. Oh, and my seasick family thanks you. (yuk, yuk)


----------



## vinman (Jul 18, 2006)

It's me again. I didn't get a chance to work with this toilet for a while because I'm reroofing the house also. It's been raining for the past several days here, so I finally got around to the toilet.
A little while after my last post, I had replaced the wax ring and water was still leaking from under the toilet. It's a Kohler Wellwood, by the way. I shimmed as suggested and the toilet was level, but still getting a little leaking water from under the toilet after a flush or two.Now I have replaced toilets several times before so this isn't a new thing to me. It was either a new toilet or the kids dropped something in and it lodged in the toilet so I would have to pull it and replace the ring, etc. etc.
I figured maybe I crushed the wax ring and didn't line up properly so I got another thicker wax ring and installed it. Only this time I looked closer and saw the bolts for the closet ring had rusted away and the ring was no longer mounted to the floor. In between the tiles and the wooden floor is cement. (I don't know, I didn't put it there, I only found it when i remodeled the bathroom some years ago. What a job that was, cement pieces were frozen to the tiles and I had to get mortar or thinset, I forget which to level out the floor afterwards to put the new tiles down.)
Anyway, I broke out the hammer drill and drilled new holes through the cement and reattached the closet flange to the floor with capcoms. It's good and solid. I carefully peaned the lead pipe back around the inside of the flange, sealed around it with a silicone and installed the new wax ring.
It still leaked. Not right away but several hours and many test flushes later.
I went back to Home Depot and got the waxless ring that Fluidmaster makes. (at this point I figured it's either this or there is some kind of a hairline crack in the toilet. I pulled the toilet again and checked everything. All was okay, the wax ring was not pinched or bent it was flattened out evenly in all directions and the closet flange was solid.
I again cleaned everything up and installed the waxless ring. The toilet sat against the floor the best it's ever been and everything looked ok.
Lo and behold, several hours and flushes later, water starting to show from under the toilet again.
I have never had anything like this happen before. It's always been wham bam thank you maam, there's the new toilet and happily ever after.
Has anyone ever ran into this before or offer any suggestions? None of the times, did the toilet rock anymore or seem to have any mounting problems.  :cursing: 
Thanks,
Vinny


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

You sure it is from there and not from the tank to bowl and just rolling down backside of toilet getting on the floor? Making you think it is comming from the underneith.


----------



## vinman (Jul 18, 2006)

With any luck, you might have solved my problem. I looked under where the tank and bowl meet and the back bolt has a slight drip that runs down the back of the toilet and to the floor. I tightened it up and will see if that cures the problem. Thanks for the reply and tip.


----------



## vinman (Jul 18, 2006)

Ron the Plumber, I want to thank you very much. I'm embarassed I didn't notice that bolt was leaking. I tightened it up and have been watching all day and no more water. It was dripping onto the rear of the toilet, following it around and down to the bottom and to the floor and I guess the bathroom floor is a little pitched, so the water would look like it coming from closer to the front.
Thanks again for your reply and your help. I see why you're a pro and I'm a DIY.:thumbup:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Your welcome, gald I could help you solve the problem :thumbsup:


----------



## chaiwalla (Apr 5, 2010)

:thumbup: awesome! that thread just helped me with my little problem. didnt know if wood shims would work so im glad you guys went over it!


----------

